# Marshalltown Direct Pressure Knives



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello All,

Just wondering if anyone has tried or is using a set of Marshalltown Direct Pressure Knives? I am getting wicked carpel tunnel and thought these may help?


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking at that knife.... and wondering, how do you get the mud from the pan, and to the wall? I can see that pulling it down a wall might be nice, but the pan.... I don't know. I think I'm going to have to see an instructional video. And that makes me feel pretty stupid. So I'm just going to go ahead and avoid these knives. In the last 17 years I've been able to pick up and learn any tool with little to no instruction, and I'll be damned if I'm going to let a KNIFE get the best of me.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I think they have pans made for that knife so you can pick up better.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> I think they have pans made for that knife so you can pick up better.


Just to confirm, they do. It's a round bottom pan with a self attached stand to hold it up right.


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

Wallers said:


> I'm looking at that knife.... and wondering, how do you get the mud from the pan, and to the wall? I can see that pulling it down a wall might be nice, but the pan.... I don't know. I think I'm going to have to see an instructional video. And that makes me feel pretty stupid. So I'm just going to go ahead and avoid these knives. In the last 17 years I've been able to pick up and learn any tool with little to no instruction, and I'll be damned if I'm going to let a KNIFE get the best of me.


I wil have to order them from All-Wall and I too would like to see someone use them..especially on a butt joint!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Haven't used one or seen one is use, but as far as how to get the mud out of the pan... couldn't you skip the pan and use a hawk?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the whole set... They are weird! Strange to get the mud out of the round bottom pan. The curve in the handle makes you use bigger muscles on your hand and wrist. That could be a good thing if you are having issues in your hand. Thye draw dust on the shelf mostly.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I saw that pan coupled with that knife today. I was _wondering_ what the hell you would use that HAWKPAN for. Of course! You use it with the knife that doubles as a bondage toy! That pan looks weird. I didn't realize it was so large! You could plop half a box of mud in that thing!!! Hey Tim, How's biz in Iowa?


----------



## liver (Feb 26, 2010)

not totally revolutionary, but very little pressure needed, and can lay very flat, with knuckles nowhere near your nice smooth wipe on the last pass


----------



## liver (Feb 26, 2010)

maybe that is kinda revolutionary....... 

anyway, i liked mine but its still getting dusty.

flips back and forth real easy to wipe both ways on a taper joint, kinda hooked forefinger around handle, locked with middle finger, press with thumb. nice on outside corners. never tried it on a butt.


----------

